# Firefox in lingua Italiana?[Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao.

Installato firefox nuovo di pacca ma anche abilitando la lingua italiana rimangono le scrtitte dei pannelli e tutto il resto in Inglese...

IL mio sistema e' tutto in italiano "

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

.

Mi sfugge qualcosa...

----------

## pierino_89

Hai controllato in "about:addons" di avere il language pack italiano? Se gli altri programmi funzionano, il problema probabilmente è lì.

----------

## sabayonino

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Installato firefox nuovo di pacca ma anche abilitando la lingua italiana rimangono le scrtitte dei pannelli e tutto il resto in Inglese...
> 
> IL mio sistema e' tutto in italiano "
> ...

 

si. quella è la variabile d'ambiente per la codifica dei caratteri.

per le applicazioni nel make.conf

LINGUAS="it"

riemergi firefox

(ma prima controlla le impostazioni di firefox se la lingua è èresente, magari non è abilitatat)

----------

## Hal-10000

Hai provato ad andare dentro le impostazioni di firefox

--> strumenti

--> componenti aggiuntivi

--> lingue

--> italiano

?

----------

## saverik

Risolto!!

aveva ragione pierino... avevo il languace pack in addons disabilitato.  :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti

----------

